# best place to buy a jwt pop charger?



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

Could some one tell me the best (cheapest) place to buy the jwt pop charger. This is my first mod to the car, Im looking for a little xrtra hp and a little sound. The one I found so far was on there website for like 170 something, I know that they are cheaper elsewhere. thanks for the help guyes.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

JWT...have you checked their website?


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

yea it was 170. Im sure I can find it cheaper somewhere.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114221 used JWT popcharger. $80 shipped.


----------



## haulass350 (Mar 17, 2005)

it was sold already


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Keep an eye on that forum as well as www.350zmotoring.com for good deals. There is bound to be another one on sale soon.


----------

